# mass transit in the usa: a catch 22?



## sicarim (Sep 5, 2007)

One thing i've noticed in the tumultuous economic year is that because of fuel prices and peoples desperate need to save money on everything, increased ridership on buses, subways, light rail, monorail etc has been sweeping across the nation.

At the same time, since literally every single metro transit system in the country is subsidized and funded partially by taxpayer money, these systems are losing out. I know many systems around the nation are funded directly by taxes on people purchasing new cars. Since less people are purchasing new cars for a variety of reasons, and in urban areas opting to take the bus, funding for these mass transit systems is decreasing, meaning less service and less convenience, creating the catch 22. 

Will local governments attempt to mend this problem, or will they ignore it and let the systems disintegrate?

I really believe we need to start implementing feasible, easy to use mass transit systems across the nation in order to keep the nation moving, whether it be bus or rail, carpools or more efficient roads. 

What is the next step for mass transit in the United States now that ridership is increasing yet at the same time they are losing out on money?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

In Europe, drivers bring in more on car/road taxes than they spend on roads and public transport TOGETHER. I'm not sure how that is in the United States though, their taxes are about the opposite of those in Europe. For instance in the Netherlands, car related taxes bring in about € 15 billion, excluding sales tax (it would go near 20 billion including that). However, they spend like 4.5 billion on public transport and 2.8 billion for the DOT regarding roads, so you see there's quite a gap there. 

It means funds have to be redistributed.


----------

